# Problème pour remonter le pied d'un imac 27 pouces



## Cylvan (9 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,

j'ai un souci, j'ai démonter pour le transport le pied de mon imac 27 pouces avec une carte de crédit.

Je tente de remonter le pied sans aucun succès, il ne bouge pas.

J'ai pas mal regardé sur internet sans trouver d'aide efficace, pouvez vous m'aider svp?

Merci d'avance 

Voilà dans quelle position il reste bloqué (écran penché en avant donc)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzQS6KOGVgcQNUpXLVNud3pHXzg/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Locke (10 Mars 2015)

Regarde cette vidéo... 






...il faut repousser le loquet.


----------



## Cylvan (10 Mars 2015)

J'étais bien tombé sur cette vidéo, j'avais réussi à démonter le pied sans problème.

Après 2 heures de tentatives vaines, le pied a repris sa place sans que je comprenne vraiment ce qui s'est passé.

L'essentiel est fait, mais je reste frustré de ne pas avoir compris la manœuvre de remontage... 

Merci pour ta réponse en tout cas !


----------



## michael75 (2 Septembre 2016)

Cylvan a dit:


> J'étais bien tombé sur cette vidéo, j'avais réussi à démonter le pied sans problème.
> 
> Après 2 heures de tentatives vaines, le pied a repris sa place sans que je comprenne vraiment ce qui s'est passé.
> 
> ...




Bonjour à tous, je déterre ce topic étant coincé dans la même situation. Mon iMac27' à longtemps été sur une fixation murale (Apple Vesa Mount) et je souhaite remettre le pied, mais une fois vissé il reste coincé dans la mauvaise position, cf. image de @Cylvan.

J'ai tenté de passer une carte de visite mais impossible de trouver le loquet (plusieurs cartes de visite y sont passées ^^), merci @Locke pour la vidéo d'ailleurs.

Une idée ? Une astuce ? ca fait 2 mois que je ne l'ai pas allumé du coup :'(


----------



## Locke (2 Septembre 2016)

michael75 a dit:


> Une idée ? Une astuce ? ca fait 2 mois que je ne l'ai pas allumé du coup :'(


Je n'en vois pas, il faut peut-être tout retirer et recommencer en prenant son temps, car il n'y a pas d'autre solution comme le montre la vidéo. Je l'ai moi-même fait une fois, mais je ne me souviens pas avoir galèré.


----------



## michael75 (2 Septembre 2016)

Merci pour ta réponse.
Qu'entends-tu par tout retirer ? Dévisser le pied et le revisser ? Je l'ai déjà fait 4 fois ^^

J'ai tenté de passer une CB mais ca ne fonctionne pas, j'ai réussi avec une carte de visite (trop souple), ou une carte d'identité plastifiée...

On sait de quoi a l'air le loquet que je suis censé contacter pour débloquer le pied ?


----------



## peyret (2 Septembre 2016)

peut-être ici, .... mais c'est pas trop sûr car il manque la photo de la  partie écran.... intérieure
http://xsolutions.free.fr/home/mac/hardware/sanspied/demonter-pied-imac.php
http://forums.macg.co/threads/adaptateur-vesa-sur-cinema-display.868082/


----------



## michael75 (2 Septembre 2016)

Pour le prochain qui viendra déterrer le topic : 
Il faut appuyer sur le pied cf la seconde image de cet autre topic (step 4)

@peyret :


----------

